# fork bolt stuck;help needed



## rollfaster (May 11, 2013)

i have a 1956 schwinn spitfire im working on currently.im having trouble with the bolt that holds the front fender to the fork.ive tried everything i know how to do,exept heat,i dont want to mess up the fender.lots of wd-40 and tapping the bolt head.i need that fender to come off.any tips would be great.i wish schwinn would have used a bolt you could put a socket on.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 11, 2013)

Did you try taking the handle bar stem out and spraying wd40 down on the bolt threads? Or grinding the head off.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2013)

*fork bolt stuck*

i tried wd-40 down the fork tube,soaked it overnight.i have not ground the head of the bolt off yet,that will be a last resort.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 11, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> i tried wd-40 down the fork tube,soaked it overnight.i have not ground the head of the bolt off yet,that will be a last resort.




You also can try this,Make sure you have a good tip on your flat blade screw driver.Put pressure down hard and turn at the same time while tapping on the head of the screw driver.The shock may jar it loose


----------



## tailhole (May 12, 2013)

*pb blaster & heat*

I went through the same thing last year on a '53 Hornet.  I soaked it with pb blaster and then used a pencil torch to get a hot, isolated flame on the screw.  I also had to use a small pair of needle nose vice grips to turn it because I had boogered up slot on the screw.  
Good luck.


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2013)

A couple years aog I had this issue with a '61 Monark Spartan. The bolt just sheared off. I had to have the hole rethreaded.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2013)

How bout using an impact driver?

http://www.lislecorp.com/divisions/products/?product=153


----------



## looneymatthew (May 12, 2013)

*if it is siezed*

tap and die. if you cant get it out just . rethread one size up and .wha-la.   thats if its not comming out . and you have exhausted all other forms of trying to manipulate it out.






fordmike65 said:


> How bout using an impact driver?
> 
> http://www.lislecorp.com/divisions/products/?product=153


----------



## snirt54 (May 12, 2013)

I use a tool like this for stubborn screws. It's called a screw buster or screw knocker. These are used by aircraft mechanics for removing inspection panel screws. I bought mine years ago from JC Whitney but this one is similar. These work best with an aircraft 3x rivet gun but an air hammer will also work.  http://www.yardstore.com/browse.cfm/4,3698.html


----------

